
Build your own Command Line with ANSI escape codes - AlexeyBrin
http://www.lihaoyi.com/post/BuildyourownCommandLinewithANSIescapecodes.html
======
dfboyd
Isn't this a step back from curses? It only works on vt100-compatible
terminals? ...or is this an indication that vt100-compatible terminals are all
that's left?

